# trailer winch question



## dbelanger24 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hey, this is my first boat so bear with me!

I have a 14 foot aluminum boat with a 20 horse merc motor.

The trailer is an old sail boat trailer that's been converted (halfway) to a boat trailer.
After making a few adjustments to make the boat sit properly I've decided it's time to get a winch!

I'm thinking a 600 pound winch will do just fine....am I correct in saying that? or will that be too painfully slow and difficult to use? LET ME KNOW

Here are the ones I've narrowed it down to...

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...i_sku=148816&gclid=CMmUuayk6rgCFY2e4Aod8kMAxw

https://www.amazon.com/Reese-74329-...-1-fkmr0&keywords=aluminum+boat+trailer+winch

https://www.amazon.com/600lb-Trailer-Winch-Strap-Ratio/dp/B003DT6TYG/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1375842727&sr=1-1&keywords=trailer+winch


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm using a 600 pound PWC winch on my trailer, it works just fine.


----------



## dbelanger24 (Aug 13, 2013)

thanks. i think i'm gunna go ahead and buy one of the ones with the strap


[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325959#p325959 said:


> lckstckn2smknbrls » 13 Aug 2013, 18:53[/url]"]I'm using a 600 pound PWC winch on my trailer, it works just fine.


----------



## mysavioreigns (Aug 14, 2013)

I have the 600 lb. winch (with strap, not cable) from Northern Tool, and it's a great winch.


----------



## dbelanger24 (Aug 14, 2013)

I went ahead and bought the wire winch mostly because the wire can be coiled at any angle. I felt as though the strap would create difficulties and that the boat would have to be dead on to the winch for the strap to coil properly.

I also went with the 1,000 pound winch. it was only 5 dollars more than the 600 pound and it'll give me greater piece of mind knowing it overqualifies for the job and I can also use it for a larger boat in the future.



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326069#p326069 said:


> mysavioreigns » 14 Aug 2013, 14:40[/url]"]I have the 600 lb. winch (with strap, not cable) from Northern Tool, and it's a great winch.


----------



## NewportNewsMike (Sep 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326077#p326077 said:


> dbelanger24 » 14 Aug 2013, 15:21[/url]"]I went ahead and bought the wire winch .........



Wire winches can be great when they are new and fresh. But beware, as they get older, and the wire develops some "fish hooks", it can be painful when you grab the bare wire and get one of these to stick you in the hand. Not a reason not to use wire, just a heads up that it can / will bite you eventually.


----------

